# 1986 Yamaha Phaser



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

This machine was given to me for free by a friend. It ran great for many years and was put in storage in side in 2000. It has only been started a few times since. What do I need to do to get this thing ready for this winter ice fishing. A spare new extra belt came with it. It is in excellent shape and always taken care of when used. P.S....I don't know anything about snowmobiles. Hoping a few basic tasks will get this thing ready.... I have not tried starting it yet.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

It definitely needs the carbs cleaned. I'd drain that fuel too. How does the oil in it look? I'd check all of the bearing that you can to see how they spin. Replace the bad ones. Check/change the plugs. Grease your suspension. Give it a good overall looksee for frayed wires, hoses, belts, etc.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I would drain all the old fuel out, then clean the carbs and change the chain case oil. Don't forget to clean all the jets in the carb really well as these transfer the fuel to the cylinder. Just take your time and pay attention when taking it apart even take pictures as you go along.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Good catch on the chaincase oil.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Those old Yamies are really fun to run, power is out standing and they are lite too. My buddy bought 4-5 of them and every one seems to run really well. Go through it well and then have some fun this winter.

PS not much on shocks but flat out they run fast.


----------

